# Der Hering bleibt im Jahr 2022 Fisch des Jahres



## sprogoe (30. November 2021)

Wird sich aber der Hartmut freuen, obwohl er sich im AB "Hering58" nennt.


----------



## Hering 58 (30. November 2021)

Endlich bekommt der Hering mal die Aufmerksamkeit und Anerkennung


----------



## rippi (30. November 2021)

Da muss ich sagen, bin ich nicht mit einverstanden.


----------



## Minimax (30. November 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Endlich bekommt der Hering mal die Aufmerksamkeit und Anerkennung


Also ich finde hier im Board wird dem Hering aber viel Aufmerksamkeit und Anerkennung gezollt, zu Recht wie ich finde.  

Interessanterweise kommunizieren Heringe durch Pu.. Nun, ähmm.. ähh..wie drück ichs aus..durch _rückwärtige Geräusche_.
Kannst Du uns da Näheres zu sagen, Hartmut?

"Die Geräusche werden vorwiegend nachts und offenbar durch Ausstoßen von Gas aus einem Schwimmblasen-Porus vor der Afteröffnung erzeugt. Der Zweck dieses Verhaltens ist noch unklar; da sich aber die Geräuschproduktion mit der Größe des Schwarms steigert, kann man es auch als Kommunikation deuten."
(Wikipedia, s.v. "Atlantischer Hering", Abschnitt "Lebensweise")


----------



## vonda1909 (30. November 2021)

Es hätte auch  der Matjes  sein können


----------



## Esox 1960 (30. November 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Wird sich aber der Hartmut freuen, obwohl er sich im AB "Hering58" nennt.


Wenn das jetzt, noch 56 mal in Folge der Hering wird,dann passt das schon.................


----------



## thanatos (30. November 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Endlich bekommt der Hering mal die Aufmerksamkeit und Anerkennung


von mir schon immer -  am liebsten in Tomatensoße


----------



## Wollebre (30. November 2021)

Wenn man sich auf Marine Traffic die Anzahl der Fischereifahrzeuge in Nord- und Ostsee anschaut, sieht man wie traurig es in der Ostssee bestellt ist.
Aber mit der Nordsee bekommen die das auch noch hin.....
Wenn Fischer interviewed werden, kommt als Entschuldigung wir halten uns an die EU Richtlinien....... Frage mich nur wie bescheuert die sind. Sind doch die ersten die täglich auf dem Wasser sind, und wissen wie es mit den Beständen bestellt ist. Aber trotzdem wird weitergemacht wie in besten Zeiten......
Sollen weiter ihr Grab schaufeln, kein Mitleid. Aber laut jammern und für staatliche Unterstützung demonstrieren......
Bevor es Geld gibt, sollten die nach dem Verursacherprinzip verdonnert werden den Meeresgrund und Uferbereiche von aberissenes Schleppgeschirr zu befreien. Kunststoffabfälle liegen unseren Politikern doch so am Herzen......


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also ich finde hier im Board wird dem Hering aber viel Aufmerksamkeit und Anerkennung gezollt, zu Recht wie ich finde.
> 
> Interessanterweise kommunizieren Heringe durch Pu.. Nun, ähmm.. ähh..wie drück ichs aus..durch _rückwärtige Geräusche_.
> Kannst Du uns da Näheres zu sagen, Hartmut?
> ...


Das, - kann unser Hartmut doch auch. Die Tonlage dürfte sogar ein größeres Variationsspektrum offenbaren als der Fisch.

Ich will den Fisch des Jahres erstmal noch nicht in Frage stellen.
Aber die Begründung zu erfahren, würde manch einen helfen das auch zu verstehen?

Für mich solle das immer ein Fisch sein, der aktuell besonders Pflegeintensiv ist. Z.B. mit Programmen gestützt / wieder angesiedelt / renaturiert oder sonst was, werden muss. Das kann zwar auch ein Meeresfisch sein, aber alle Meeresangler angeln wohl auch im Süßwasser, aber nicht umgekehrt.
Bin gespannt was man lernt?


----------



## Wollebre (1. Dezember 2021)

Gibt es Information wieviele Ostseekutter bereits in die Nordsee abgewandert sind?


----------



## Waidbruder (1. Dezember 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Gibt es Information wieviele Ostseekutter bereits in die Nordsee abgewandert sind?


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen , dass sich das wirtschaftlich lohnen würde. 
Ausser der Nordsee vor Norwegen .


----------



## thanatos (1. Dezember 2021)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen , dass sich das wirtschaftlich lohnen würde.
> Ausser der Nordsee vor Norwegen .


Geldgier kennt keine Grenzen


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Dezember 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Gibt es Information wieviele Ostseekutter bereits in die Nordsee abgewandert sind?


Hab gestern Abend 2 Stück aus MV im Kattegat gesehen. Aber die sind da wohl nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2021)

Konnten'se 2021 keine Girlanden im Wasser aufhängen?
Oder waren zu viele LV-Mitarbeiter im Homeoffice und der ganze Bums an Broschüren der DAFV-GmbH bieb in Berlin liegen statt die Keller in den Landesverbänden zuzumüllen wie sonst?


----------

